# First time squirrel hunting help



## tallboy1985 (Apr 26, 2014)

Tomorrow morning me and my brother are going squirrel hunting for the first time. It says it's supposed to snow less than a inch when we are hunting. 10-15mph winds too. Is this good conditions for hunting them or should we wait and go another day? Thanks.


----------



## tallboy1985 (Apr 26, 2014)

Also my brother thinks he can just shoot their nests if they are in there. To me this doesn't seem like a correct or ethical tactic. Is this what some hunters do? I would be worried they would die in the nest. I'm not one to have a animal die for no reason.


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Please don't shoot the nests. You can look for sign if it hasn't snowed too much overnight, so even if you don't see any you'll know better where they are for next time.


----------



## TwoX (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Tallboy1985

It is ILLEGAL to shoot into the nests of any game animal! Read the Hunting Guide! Don't get yourselves in trouble with the DNR on your first trip out.

Squirrels are foragers...looking for food every day, digging around on the ground. They will be crawling down the trees out of their nests at first light. I hunted them just like deer hunting...go out, sit down, be quiet and wait for them to come around.

Also, as deLabe posted, you can follow tracks in the snow if you see them. If the snow is fresh, then you'll know the tracks are new.

So really it is up to you. If you think you can sit long enough on a cold, windy, snowy morning, go for it!
But it usually is more fun when it isn't cold, snowy, and windy!!

Have fun!


----------



## wkendwarrior82 (Mar 3, 2014)

My advice to u is bring a cushion it sit on or an old pop up blind with a chair. It will be more comfortable. Also I wouldn't sit together. Sit about 50 yds apart facing the same way. Also if u see a squirrel run up a tree use the two people approach so the thing doesn't try to hide on the other side of the trunk. Squirrels r great hiders. Also try to hit the head or heart if no head shot available. Hitting in the mid section will explode the stomach and make cleaning them much harder. Good luck. After deer squirrel hunting is the best. Good adjusted shooting sticks are a must for me accuracy improves so much


----------

